# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ανεπιθύμητα αυγά Guldians

## Windsa

Έχω βάλει όλα τα Gouldian (7) σε ένα κλουβί, (τέσσερα απ αυτά είναι καινούρια).
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να κάνω αναπαραγωγή το Φεβρουάριο-Μάρτιο και να ετοιμάζω τα πουλάκια σιγά-σιγά. Τους έδινα βιταμίνες, ασβέστιο και λαχανικά (που ψιλοτσιμπανε) και μια φορα τη εβδομάδα μίγμα αυγού με λαχανικά και βραστό ρύζι.

Προφανώς τα πουλάκια το πήρανε σοβαρά... και σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί βρήκα ένα σπασμένο αυγό στο πάτωμα και ένα ολόκληρο. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα τι ζευγάρι έκανε τα αυγά για να το απομακρύνω... Και μάλλον πρέπει να είναι άσπορα αφού δεν είχανε πρόσβαση στη φωλια για να ζευγαρώσουν. Από την άλλη, αν είναι ενσπορα, δεν θέλω να τo πετάξω.

Τι κάνω? 
Τo πετάω το καλο αυγό και αφήνω τα πουλια μονο με σπόρια για να σταματήσουν?
Η να τους βάλω φωλια ίσος θα μπούν μέσα?
Έχει κανεις Κοινωνικούς σπίνους να σας δώσω το αυγό ίσος θα βγει τίποτα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα πιθανόν να είναι από το θηλυκό που σου έδωσα.Πριν δέκα μέρες τελείωσε με τη δεύτερη γέννα και είναι πυρωμένη.Δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα.Πάρε το αυγό και μην τους βάζεις τροφές που τα πυρώνουν.Είναι πολύ νωρίς από τώρα για το Φεβρουάριο και Μάρτιο.Συνήθως όταν ξεκινούσα αναπαραγωγή την πρώτη μέρα της τέταρτης εβδομάδας διατροφικής προετοιμασίας είχα πάντα το πρώτο αυγό.Οπότε την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Φεβρουαρίου ξεκινάς την προετοιμασία.Τώρα σποράκια και λαχανικά μόνο η φρούτα όσα τρώνε,εφόσον είναι σε περίοδο ηρεμίας και όχι αναπαραγωγής η  πτερόριας.

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα και ΄γω συμφωνώ με το Κωνσταντίνο είναι νωρίς να ξεκινήσεις απο τώρα τη προετοιμασία.Το αυγό έχει σπόρο?Αν δεν επιθυμείς αναπαραγωγή τότε δώσε μόνο σπόρια.Τα δικά μου θέλουν να φτιάξουν φωλιά χωρις να τους έχω κάνει προετοιμασία.

----------


## pantazo

Πωλίνα καλησπέρα,

εφόσον τα έχεις όλα μαζί θα έχεις πάντα το πρόβλημα ποιό είναι το ζευγάρι που γεννάει ή αν θα γίνουν ζευγάρι πουλιά που έχουν κάποια συγγένεια. Συμφωνώ με τον Κωνσταντίνο σχετικά με τις τροφές. Αν συνεχίσει όμως να κάνει αυγά τότε ισως θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις ένα αρσενικό και να τα βάλεις μαζί. Κάνει τόσο κόπο η θηλυκιά να μην πάει χαμένος...
Αντώνης

----------


## Windsa

Ναι, πρέπει να είναι δικια σου, Κωνσταντίνε.
Την παρακολουθώ απόψε με λιγάκι φουσκωμένη κοιλίτσα. Προφανώς αύριο θα κάνει κι άλλο αυγό.  

Πιστεύω ότι κι κάποιο άλλο θηλυκό γεννάει, επειδή έχουνε κάνει δυο αυγά σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα (το ένα έσπασε το άλλο όχι). Τους έχω βάλει φωλια για να γεννήσουν μέσα... κι αν σε 3 μέρες κανεις δεν θα κάτσει στα αυγά, τη βγάζω τη φωλιά κι θα χωρίσω αρσενικά/θηλυκά στα διαφορετικά κλουβιά. και θα κάτσουν μόνο με σπόρια.

Και το Φεβρουάριο θα βάλω κάθε ζευγάρι στο ξεχωριστό κλουβί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν νομίζω να πετύχεις κάτι τώρα.Δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα να τα έχεις όλα μαζί Πωλήνα.Τον Φεβρουάριο βάλε τα ζευγάρια σου χωριστά.Χωρίς φωλιές και χωρίς ενισχυμένα με πρωτεΐνες τρόφιμα δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.Θα σταματήσουν να γεννούν.Η ενισχυμένη με τρόφιμα πρωτεΐνη είναι απαραίτητη στα Gouldian για την αναπαραγωγή οπότε τον Φεβρουάριο ξεκινάς πάλι.

----------


## Windsa

σήμερα το πρωί κάνανε αλλα δυο αυγά στη φωλια... 
αποκλείεται να κλωσάνε άμεσος μετά από τη μετακόμιση.
αν μέχρι αύριο δεν θα κάτσει κανεις θα τη βγάλω τη φωλια.

----------


## Windsa

Προχτές έχω ξαναβάλει φωλιά στα πουλάκια επειδή χωρίς φωλιά γεννάγανε στο πάτωμα 2 μέρες και τρώγανε τα αυγά τους. Για να μη μπει στη συνήθεια αυτό τους έβαλα πάλι φωλια και έβαλα 8 πλαστικά αυγά μέσα.

Σήμερα στις 8 το πρωί κοίταξα στη φωλίτσα κι δεν είδα νέα αυγά (μονο ψεύτικα) ...και λέω επιτέλους σταματήσανε... Όμως κατά τις 10 το πρωί στη φωλια υπήρχανε 3 καινούρια αυγά. Άρα γεννάνε 3 θηλυκά.

Παιδιά, τι να κάνω?
Τους έχω κόψει την ημερα μέχρι 9 ώρες...από φαγητό μονο σπόρια. τι άλλο? Θελω να βγάλω τη φωλια. Όμως φοβάμαι ότι θα συνεχίζουν να σπάνε και να τρώνε τα αυγά.

Μάλλον έκανα τη βλακεία μου από την αρχή...δεν έπρεπε να τα βάλω όλα μαζί στο κλουβί, και δεν έπρεπε να τα ταΐζω τόσο καλά και πλούσια.... Τώρα πληρώνω τα λάθη...

Στη κλοσσομηχανη έχω τώρα 10 αυγά.
ίσος τελικά θα κάτσουν πάνω στα ψεύτικα και τότε θα τους βάλω αληθινά γόνιμα πίσω?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα..δεν εχω καθολου μεπειρια απο γκουλντιαν...
αλλα μηπως να αλλαζες κλουβι στις θηλυκες ωστε να ταρακουνηθουν λιγο και τα ξαναβαζεις ολα μαζι οταν πεσουν οι ορμες...

τα γκουλντιανακια αν βγουν θα τα ταϊζεις εσυ ε?αν μεγαλωσουν μωρα θα ειναι μαγκια σου!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα βγάλε τη φωλιά.Όσο την έχεις τα εξιτάρεις για αναπαραγωγή.Με τη τροφή οκ αφού τη μείωσες.Όταν βλέπεις αυγά κάτω τα παίρνεις απλά.Και να κάτσουν στα ψεύτικα με την αλλαγή δεν θα συνεχίσουν.Άστα με το φυσικό φως και θα ηρεμήσουν.Μην ανησυχείς .Βάλε λίγο ασβέστιο υγρό αν βρεις στο νεράκι για τις θηλυκές λόγο αυγών .Η δικιά μου αν έχει αυγά θα είναι στην τρίτη γέννα.Δεν έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί διότι δεν έχει κλωσήσει καθόλου αλλά λίγο ασβέστιο καλό θα ήταν. Τα αυγά τα τρώνε ίσως λόγω ότι θέλουν ασβέστιο  αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.Σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι όλα καλά και θα σταματήσουν.Μην φοβάσαι να τους γίνει συνήθεια.

----------


## Windsa

Από ασβέστιο δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... επειδή τρώνε πααααρα πολύ από μίγμα άμμου, σουπιάς, όστρακα και τσόφλια αυγού. Τρώνε σαν τρελα. (τα σπασμένα αυγά τα σπάνε κομματάκια και ρουφάνε το κρόκο και ασπράδι... αν θα γίνει συνήθεια το έβαψα).

Το χαρούμενο για μένα είναι ότι η θηλύκια μου που είχα από πριν κάνει αυγά χωρίς πρόβλημα. Παλιά δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει πάνω από 2 αυγά λόγο δυστοκίας (υπερβολικού λίπος και μάλλον έλλειψη Δ3).

Και τώρα κάθεται συχνά στη φωλια με τα ψεύτικα αυγουλάκια, κρατάει σε απόσταση αλλα πουλια...  και ο αρσενικός τις φέρνει υλικά για να χτίσει τη φωλια. Ίσος έχω ελπίδα να της βάλλω τα αληθινά αυγά και να τα κλωσήσει?

Δεν ξέρω... θέλω να τη βγάλω τη φωλιά...και απο την άλλη θέλω να την αφήσω... κατι μου λέει οτι το πρώτο μου ζευγαράκι (Cheef & Cheeka) μπορεί να κάτσει σταθερά σε λίγο...

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα απ΄όσο ξέρω το αρσενικό χτίζει τη φωλιά και μόνο όταν είναι έτοιμη μπαίνει το κορίτσι για αν γεννήσει.Η γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις τα αληθινά αυγά και θα δεις πως θα πάει και αν μπορείς να απομονώσεις το ζευγάρι με ένα πλέγμα ή χαρτόνι να μην το ενοχλούν τα άλλα πουλάκια.Στο λεω γιατί η δικιά μου έκανε αυγά στο πάτο της τα έβαλα στη φωλιά και κάθισε.Αλλά μπορούσες και στα σπινάκια της Μαρίας αν έχουν σπόρο.

----------


## Windsa

Μαρία, τη φωλια την έχει φτιάξει ο αρσενικός. Όμως επειδή μέχρι σήμερα μπαίνω-βγαίνανε τους έχω βάλει τα ψεύτικα αυγά. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω χώρισμα σε αυτό το κλουβί.

Τώρα αφού στ αληθινά αυγουλάκια έχουνε μπει στη κλοσσομηχανη δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω και να τους βάλω αληθινά στη φωλια.... αν δεν θα κάτσουν και τη νύχτα  και θα σηκώνονται θα πεθάνουν τα έμβρυα στα αυγα...

Σήμερα από το πρωί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δει το Cheef καθόλου....κάθεται συνεχεια στη φωλια με τα ψεύτικα αυγουλάκια... κάπου κάπου έρχεται και η Cheeka στη φωλια και κάθεται για λίγο μέσα.

Ίσος θα πετύχει... θέλω να πιστεύω.
Από στιγμή που θα κοιμάται το θηλυκό και τι νύχτα στη φωλια θα τους βάλλω μισά αυγά μέσα στη φωλια (τα οποια είναι 12 σήμερα!!!)...

----------


## Windsa

Ο Cheef και η Cheeka ήδη δυο μέρες κάθονται πολύ καλά στη φωλια. Ο Cheef την ημερα και η Cheeka τη νύχτα. Αν όλα θα πάει καλά περιμένω το πρώτο μωράκι να σκάσει τη μύτη τη Κυριακή περίπου... θέλω να τους βάλω γόνιμα αυγά στη φωλια σε λίγο.

Το άλλο ζευγάρι Joseph και Τίμπερλεϊ επίσης κάθονται στη φωλια μονο δεν κάθονται τη νύχτα. Αλλα όλη μέρα είναι μέσα και οι δυο. (Ακούς Κωνσταντίνε, Μπήκανε! )))) Ο Joseph έχει φτιάξει μια τρελή-τρελή φωλια. Έχει γεμίσει όλο το σπιτάκι με κοκοφοίνικα, κλωστές, νήματα, πούπουλα.... ίσος σε λίγο θα κάτσουν και για νύχτα.

Τα άσπορα αυγά έχει κάνει η Sunny (Το κίτρινο θηλυκό), αλλα ευτυχώς μετά από πέμπτο αυγό σταμάτησε. Το Μπλε ζευγαράκι δεν έκανε αυγά καθόλου προφανώς.

Έχω 6 γόνιμα αυγά αυτή τη στιγμή και ακόμα 5 που θα μάθουμε σε λίγες μέρες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

[youtube:2mne8oa3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kASef9WWCms[/youtube:2mne8oa3]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα το ότι κάθεται η θηλυκή σου αυτό είναι καλό.Σημαίνει ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.Αυτό το πρόβλημα είχα με τη δική μου δεν καθόταν το βράδυ.Όταν η θηλυκή κάθεται μέσα το βράδυ από τότε μετράς 14 ημέρες όταν φυσικά έχουν τα δικά τους αυγά από την αρχή.

----------


## vagelis76

Άντε βρε μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και η μηχανή πραγματοποιήσει το όνειρό σου!!!!
Σκέφτεσαι για 2-3 μέρες πριν σκάσουν τα αυγά να τα δώσεις στο ζευγάρι που κάθεται?????

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστω Βαγγέλη!
Ναι, αν θα συνεχίζουν να κάθονται και τι νύχτα, όπως τώρα (φτου φτου φτου), θα τους βάλω τα πρώτα δυο αυγά το Σάββατο. 
Το κακό είναι ότι τα μωρά θα έχουν πολύ μεγάλη διαφορα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Για το λόγο αυτό θα πρέπει να τα βοηθήσεις με κρέμα.

----------


## Windsa

Ναι, αυτό σκέφτομαι κι εγώ....θα τους  δίνω μωρά και μάλλον θα περνώ πουλάκια πιο μεγάλα για τάισμα στην ηλικία 14-18 ημερών.
Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσουν να μεγαλώσουν 6-7 μωρά με μεγιστη διαφορα ηλικίας 2 εβδομάδες... πάντως θα το ήθελα. Δεν θα μπλέκομαι μέχρι να μην δω πρόβλημα.

----------

